# BroadCom NetXtreme Ethernet?



## Weinter (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a Laptop using Nforce 9 Series Chipset which uses BroadCom NetXtreme Ethernet 

On boot it doesn't detect it as a bge0 

BroadCom website stated it is a BCM5764 Chipset

I tried manually adding a new device identifier as advised by some but it doesn't work 

During Network Configuration it simply hangs

none0@pci0:0:0:0: class=0x050000 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x075410de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
isab0@pci0:0:1:0: class=0x060100 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x075e10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
none1@pci0:0:1:1: class=0x0c0500 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x075210de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none2@pci0:0:1:3: class=0x0b4000 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x075310de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = processor
none3@pci0:0:1:4: class=0x050000 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x056810de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
ohci0@pci0:0:2:0: class=0x0c0310 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x077b10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:2:1: class=0x0c0320 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x077c10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:4:0: class=0x0c0310 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x077d10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:4:1: class=0x0c0320 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x077e10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcm0@pci0:0:7:0: class=0x040300 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x077410de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = multimedia
pcib1@pci0:0:8:0: class=0x060401 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x075a10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
atapci0@pci0:0:9:0: class=0x010601 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x0ad510de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = mass storage
pcib2@pci0:0:11:0: class=0x060400 card=0x000010de chip=0x056910de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:19:0: class=0x060400 card=0x000010de chip=0x077a10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:20:0: class=0x060400 card=0x000010de chip=0x077a10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:21:0: class=0x060400 card=0x000010de chip=0x077a10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb0@pci0:0:24:0: class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x13001022 rev=0x40 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb1@pci0:0:24:1: class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x13011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:2: class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x13021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:3: class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x13031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:24:4: class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x13041022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Link Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x030000 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x084410de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
bge0@pci0:8:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x014a1025 chip=0x168414e4 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none4@pci0:11:0:0: class=0x028000 card=0x03031a32 chip=0x002a168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class      = network


----------

